# Shot Size Vs. Pattern Density



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I was just wondering what you guys think is better for killing ducks? Do you prefer a big shot and a smaller pattern or small shot and a bigger pattern? 

Ive been shooting 3" #2's in years past and it didnt seem to kill ducks very well. So i went out and patterned my gun and was surprised at how many more pellets a#4 puts on the paper. Needless to say ill be switching to #4's this year.

What's your guys' opinions on it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like 3" #2s for sky-blasting and 2 3/4" #4s for over decoys. So I usually use 3" #3s. 


I have a lot shells with the writing worn off of them. I don't know what size the shot is, but boy, they work really good.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I second wyogoob. I shoot 3" #3 for everything even geese. I usually only shoot geese while duck hunting so when I do shoot a goose it is usually not targeting them specifically. Only one goose has died by me with bigger shot and that was when I had time to actually take out my shells and but it 3" #1. Cant wait for the hunt.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Just remember that as you go down in shot size you lose range. #4's are an excellent over-decoys load, but I'd hesitate to shoot past 30-35 yards with them. I like 3's and 2's for ducks because the seem to be the right balance of pattern and range-I feel comfortable with them out to 45 yards or so and 45 is about the max distance that I'll take a shot at a duck.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't underestimate #4 steel. It will cleanly kill well beyond 35 yards. Its pellet count that kill birds more so than shot size and pattern density is key. Pellet count in a 1-1/8oz load of #4's is (211) vs (142) of #2 shot. Pellet count in 1-1/4oz load of #4's is (235) vs (156) of #2 shot. 

If you want to try an experiment. Go buy a box of the Winchester steel Game & Target loads at Walmart for $6.77 its 1oz of #6 shot. 291 pellets in that load. It works very well on ducks over decoys. But have a good Dental plan.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

2 3/4 #4 is my favorite shell for ducks. With a mod choke at 35 yards the ducks don't stand a chance. I usually shoot a IC choke and shoot over decoys.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

2 3/4 #3's, mod choke, choot em with their brakes on...

Oh yeah... SKYBUSTERS SUCK! :mrgreen:


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

3" #4 for everything, including deer.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

3 inch 2's on them fat bigger ducks later in the year, same with those geese. A bigger pellet to break those big birds down! I'll buy 4's for my early teal spots though.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

3 inch #2's with a tight choke has always done the trick for me. I shoot when they are close enough to identify the species. Which for me is pretty close.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

3inch number 2 for ducks and hevy shot 31/2 number 2s for geese and swans and cranes. with my calrson mid range choke deadly combo.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Nah, you need T or F shot, otherwise you can't ever reach those birds from the dike!

Seriously though, the first week I use almost exclusively #4, with a handful of larger shot in a separate pocket, on the off chance that not all the geese are holed up on the pond at Lagoon.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> 3inch number 2 for ducks and hevy shot 31/2 number 2s for geese and swans and cranes. with my calrson mid range choke deadly combo.


Yeah, I don't think there's a better combo than 3 1/2" #2 Hevi-Shot for swan and cranes.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> 3inch number 2 for ducks and hevy shot 31/2 number 2s for geese and swans and cranes. with my calrson mid range choke deadly combo.


Yeah, I don't think there's a better combo than 3 1/2" #2 Hevi-Shot for geese, swan and cranes.

.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What the hell goob, double posting?:?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

2 3/4" low brass #6's W/improved cylinder on top and modified on bottom.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

outdoorser said:


> What the hell goob, double posting?:?


He was stuttering


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Here's one for you. I patterned my 3" with IM choke and Fiocchi Steel Max shells. I actually got more hits in a 30" circle with #3 shot than with #4 shot. I had about as many hits with #2 shot as #4 shot. My first two shells will be #3 shot and the last shell will be #2 shot. My son's gun shot the #4 shot quite well with a modified choke so he'll have his first two as #4 shot and his last as #3 shot. His gun didn't shoot #2 shot worth a darn. We'll see if our hit/kill rate goes up this year using this set up.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I shoot Modified choke all year. Use 2 3/4 #4 for the first part of the season and 3" #4 for the rest of the season. For geese (if I have time to switch out the shells) I like 3" #2's. My favorite goose load is the shell that is in my chamber when they finally commit. If you shoot birds within a reasonable distance, you just don't need much firepower. Having the patience to wait for a close shot is more important than a powerful load. I realize that it may be different for others, but that's what makes for fun discussions.
R


----------

